# Asus A7N8X-X Overclocking



## pharaoh (Sep 25, 2004)

*Asus A7N8X-X Overclocking (Praetor - Help!!)*

Hi,

would be obliged if anyone could help. Have following set up:

A7N8X-X
XP 2600 (Barton) 512K 166 FSB
2x DDR 3200 400Mhz
Quality Copper Cooler 
GF 4 Ti 4600
etc

Can't O/C above 169 FSB. System will not post. Have tried keeping memory speed below 200Mhz and increasing FSB slowly in steps but without any luck. Anyone got a similar configuration and been able to overclock significantly more?????

thanks

Pharaoh

PS. Praetor - please help - you have a similar configuration listed - please let me know your bios settings


----------



## Praetor (Sep 28, 2004)

> XP 2600 (Barton) 512K 166 FSB


OMFG!!!! FINALLY someone who properly lists their FSB speed!  WOW. I was starting to think I was the only one who knew what the FSB was! 



> Can't O/C above 169 FSB. System will not post. Have tried keeping memory speed below 200Mhz and increasing FSB slowly in steps but without any luck. Anyone got a similar configuration and been able to overclock significantly more?????


1. Cooling (not stock)
2. Voltages (although you shouldnt have to)
3. Dont OC the memory (for now).
4. In bios fire up the defaults and select the "preset" for giving you 200MHZ CPU core and keep your memory at default so you dont introduce more problems 

I just realized you have PC3200 ... hmmmm... what BIOS settings do you have?


----------



## pharaoh (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanx for reply,

Have following settings:

CPU Ex Freq (166MHz)
CPU Freq Multiple Set (Auto)   (appears locked anyway) 11.5x
Sys Performance  (optimal)  (manual to change FSB)
Mem Freq  (by Speed)
FSB Spect (Disabled)
AGP Spect (Disabled)
CPU Vcore  (1.65)
DDR Ref Volt  (2.6)

have set CPU Vcore to 1.85v and tried almost everything to get FSB higher - won't go above 169 without refusing to post. CPU temp averages 38 and hardly ever goes above 42 when pushed. Have overclocked with adjusting bridges on previous athlons, but this one appears locked. Have 2 sticks of 512 DDR 3200- have tried with each one independently - no luck. Wonder if this CPU just refuses to be pushed ??

Have


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> CPU Freq Multiple Set (Auto) (appears locked anyway) 11.5x


U can unlock it



> have set CPU Vcore to 1.85v


HOLY ****. I dont think I changed my vcore fro, 1.65-1.68 when I did 600Mhz OC



> CPU temp averages 38 and hardly ever goes above 42 when pushed


In that case something is defintiely WRONG. UYnless u have fancy cooling, boot temps for that chip are 40-45C.



> Wonder if this CPU just refuses to be pushed ??


Possible but dont give up yet


----------

